# Ever hear of Stuckey's Lake- Wilkinson Co.



## huntingonthefly (Jul 1, 2009)

Still open? Hadn't been in years. Used to be some good bass fishing in there. Now? Anyone?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Jul 1, 2009)

*Stuckey's*



huntingonthefly said:


> Still open? Hadn't been in years. Used to be some good bass fishing in there. Now? Anyone?



"Used to", "Now?" ,,, no,, They done been beat to death. Went a cpl. years ago and managed a few small bass. Word got out that there WERE some huge bass in there, then the lake got raped,,
I'm sure there's still a cpl. in there, but nothing like it was 10 years ago.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah i've fished it several times. there are still some big bream in it. and ppl come from all around to fish for crappie. allegedly the lake record bass is around 16 lbs. The fishing pressure hurts, and the guy fertilizes the lake sometime which makes it really hard to catch anything.

I'd imagine there are still a lot of really good fish in there they've just been messed with so much.

is bear camp still open?
if you want a good pay lake, the guy in toomsboro who runs the catfish/seafood restaurant has a good pond. pay to fish not by the pound. his name eludes me


----------



## widowmaker1 (Jul 1, 2009)

we use to fish the tar out of that place back when i was a youngan, that was a long time ago.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 1, 2009)

Never heard of Stuckeys. Where is it located? Bear camp lake is closed. I was told someone was hired to kill some of the weeds in it and killed all the fish also.


----------



## t bird (Jul 1, 2009)

What ODR is refering to is Thompson's cove if I am not mistaken. I have caught some bigguns out of there when I was younger.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 1, 2009)

t bird said:


> What ODR is refering to is Thompson's cove if I am not mistaken. I have caught some bigguns out of there when I was younger.



that's right, Jack Thompson's. I caught a nice mess of bream out of there earlier in the year. big pond, spoke with some ppl who caught some hogs. I can't wait to hit it next spring.

stuckey's is off of hwy 441 south near irwinton. take a right on stuckey's rd. $5 to fish all day.

trae, do you know that woman with the pay lakes in ivey?? i can't do this pay by the pound thing but i saw some big fish in one of the ponds, what i believe to have been bass.


----------



## t bird (Jul 1, 2009)

Never heard of her??? We may need to pay that place a visit soon!?!?


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks guys! Thompson's lake used to be good too. Lived up that way a few years ago. Those 2 lakes along with Big Sandy and Commissioners Creek for redbreast used to be my fishing holes. I heard the creeks aren't any good anymore. Old school wade fishing, I miss it.


----------



## Old Dead River (Jul 2, 2009)

t bird said:


> Never heard of her??? We may need to pay that place a visit soon!?!?



what's a fella gotta do to get on hodges lake???

and what about howard and tcukalaka?


----------



## perty boy (Jul 2, 2009)

Old Dead River said:


> that's right, Jack Thompson's. I caught a nice mess of bream out of there earlier in the year. big pond, spoke with some ppl who caught some hogs. I can't wait to hit it next spring.
> 
> stuckey's is off of hwy 441 south near irwinton. take a right on stuckey's rd. $5 to fish all day.
> 
> trae, do you know that woman with the pay lakes in ivey?? i can't do this pay by the pound thing but i saw some big fish in one of the ponds, what i believe to have been bass.



Stuckey lake has gone up to $10 a day, not worth going there anymore to me


----------



## daviderickson31 (Jul 2, 2009)

I go to school in Milledgeville and I am looking for places to fish.  Some of the stuff on this page interests me and it is not to far of a drive.  I found Bear Camp on google maps but I cannot find thompsons pond or stuckey's.  Any more information about these ponds and/or others in the area would be great.  I had another thread about fishing in that area but I havent gotten many replies.  I have been through toomsboro and seen commissioners creek.  I walked up and down a little ways from the church on 112 but it seems the creek looses its channel.  It is like a swamp.  I was also wondering about Lords Lake.  It looks huge on the map but I could never find it when I was down there.  And finally I was wondering about the mining lakes north of toomsboro. Are they fishable and do they have fish in them?


----------



## LJ35 (Nov 18, 2010)

daviderickson31 said:


> I go to school in Milledgeville and I am looking for places to fish.  Some of the stuff on this page interests me and it is not to far of a drive.  I found Bear Camp on google maps but I cannot find thompsons pond or stuckey's.  Any more information about these ponds and/or others in the area would be great.  I had another thread about fishing in that area but I havent gotten many replies.  I have been through toomsboro and seen commissioners creek.  I walked up and down a little ways from the church on 112 but it seems the creek looses its channel.  It is like a swamp.  I was also wondering about Lords Lake.  It looks huge on the map but I could never find it when I was down there.  And finally I was wondering about the mining lakes north of toomsboro. Are they fishable and do they have fish in them?



Lord's Lake is private property.....


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Nov 19, 2010)

Old Dead River said:


> there are still some big bream in it. and ppl come from all around to fish for crappie. ....., and the guy fertilizes the lake sometime which makes it really hard to catch anything.
> 
> is bear camp still open?





DEERFU39 said:


> Bear camp lake is closed. I was told someone was hired to kill some of the weeds in it and killed all the fish also.



Like ODR I fished Stuckey's hundreds of times as a kid/teenager in the 70's and 80's.  My dad and I used to load the jon boat with huge beautiful bluegill and redbreast just trolling along with cane poles and crickets.  Chuck Lawson (old chuck) who started Chuck's bait and tackle in Warner Robins used to catch 10+ lbrs routinely there. 

I don't know exactly when Bear camp lake closed, but I did some checking with a DNR buddy of mine and he said that it is closed and that the lake and surrounding property is tied up in a big ugly argument between the surviving children of the old guy that used to own it.  Apparently the guy passed away and his will was vague about who gets what or something to that effect.  

That used lake too used to be full of giant bluegill and would also give up the occasional 8 - 10 lb bass.   Hadn't heard about the weed/fish killing.  If true (not doubting you) that's just a crying shame.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 19, 2010)

I used to fish in Stuckey's lake in middle sixties.The old man Stuckey(no offense meant,just to differentiate)used to meet you in front of his house,in driveway,to collect money.He had two 55 gallon drums with homemade 1x4 boat paddles in them.The charge was $1.00 each to fish,and $2.00 to rent an aluminum jonboat.He must have had 50 or more boats to rent.You drove through a fieldroad to go to the pond.Some of the prettiest corn you ever saw.It was a downhill drive all the way to the pond.The timber was uncut then,some pines you couldn't reach around, a most beautiful place. The lake was really pretty and had good fish.There were two pound shellcrackers and big purple bluegill.I knew boys that I grew up with, that fished with big shiners and caught 10 pound plus bass.Mr. Stuckey didn't tolerate riffraff,it was a fine place to go, and picnic, and fish.After Mr.Stuckey died,his heirs sold off all the timber,you could see the lake from the top of the hill then.The boats dissappeared, and the place started going down.I went back a couple of times in the late eighties,it wasn't the same. It's too far to drive for me to be dissappointed,I don't go any more.I believe he had a camper park there too, at one time.When compared to the old days,it's not worth it.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Nov 20, 2010)

Fishfryer,  did you ever get water from the old hand pump artesian well?  There used to be (in the 70's) an old fashioned hand pump well right by what passed for a boat ramp (it wasn't paved back then and you could get stuck occasionally).  The well had been hit by someone's vehicle and was kind of off kilter but still worked and that was some of the clearest, coldest, best tasting well water I have tasted even to this day.  My dad and I would always ask "old man" Stuckey if he minded if we filled our water jug before we got started fishing.  I was just 7 or 8 years old but I remember him being a very kind old man.  Seems like every time I saw him he was always wearing blue jean overalls.  Sorry if I got , but was feeling a bit nostalgic.  And like you I remember after he passed and the children took it over it went downhill from there.  Haven't been back since, oh, about 1985 - '86 maybe.


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 20, 2010)

I sure do remember Mr. Stuckey.The only way I ever saw him dressed was in overalls.He was probably a very good example of his time,a very hard working small farmer,who made everything he had by the sweat of his brow.He was always friendly and courteous to us,but I think a person would have his hands full if they did him wrong.Yes,and I remember the hand well pump,sitting near the dam on the farside of the pond.I met an old man at the pond once,he told me that before the pond was built,Mr. Stuckey or maybe Mr. Stuckey's father,raised sugarcane where the pond was built.Don't apologize to me for feeling nostalgic,as I enter my sixties I look back a lot,things were simpler then and somehow better.Maybe it's just that I was young and dumb and it seemed better.If you every want to talk what was,if I have any knowledge of your subject,I'm your boy.


----------



## Bust-A-Hawg (Nov 20, 2010)

fishfryer said:


> I sure do remember Mr. Stuckey.The only way I ever saw him dressed was in overalls.He was probably a very good example of his time,a very hard working small farmer,who made everything he had by the sweat of his brow.He was always friendly and courteous to us,but I think a person would have his hands full if they did him wrong.



I agree with that one.  I was only a kid like I said, maybe 7, 8, or 9 years old but I remember shaking hands with Mr Stuckey and he had a heck of a grip.  And I remember him having hands like my great uncle Pete. Farmers hands, tough, calloused and scarred from countless days of hard work, but at the same time he always had a kind word and a smile for a little kid.  When we would leave the pond he would ask how we did and make a big deal out of the big ol fat purple bluegill I had caught.  I guess I will remember Mr.Stuckey and the great times I had fishing with my dad at his pond until I'm gone myself.


----------

